# HP Elitebook 2560p



## alie (Dec 19, 2011)

Anyone have any experience with FreeBSD (9.0 especially) on HP Elitebook 2560p? Seems we will get an issue with Intel HD 3000 with it. Please do share your experiences with me. 

Thanks.


----------



## fidaj (Dec 19, 2011)

I have HP ProBook 4530s
I am guided by this:
http://wiki.freebsd.org/Intel_GPU
http://miwi.bsdcrew.de/2011/02/cft-xorg-7-5-miwi1-freebsd-edition/
http://people.freebsd.org/~kib/drm/


----------



## alie (Dec 19, 2011)

fidaj said:
			
		

> I have HP ProBook 4530s
> I am guided by this:
> http://wiki.freebsd.org/Intel_GPU
> http://miwi.bsdcrew.de/2011/02/cft-xorg-7-5-miwi1-freebsd-edition/
> http://people.freebsd.org/~kib/drm/



Do you have any issue with the Xorg or graphics acceleration such us compiz/kwin?


----------



## fidaj (Dec 26, 2011)

alie said:
			
		

> Do you have any issue with the Xorg or graphics acceleration such us compiz/kwin?



no problem
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUf7pttee7U


----------

